# Anyone have any experience with Citrus King adhesive remover?



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's the website: http://www.citrusdepot.net

It looks like the only place you can get it is online.. which always has me wary. 

I've got some cutback to take off my concrete basement floor and this stuff seems like it would be the least noxious and most environmentally friendly way to do it. 

Anyone? Anyone?

[EDIT:] I'm looking to get some plain ol' floor paint down over this stuff to give me a clean slate if I ever want to lay some carpet for a rec-room someday.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Never used it, I have some of that nasty Goo Gone, need rubber gloves with it and well ventilated. 
Be safe, Gary


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey... thought I would follow up and tell you I broke down and bought a jug of this stuff.

It really does work. I applied it with a sprayer and after about 15 minutes, it liquified the cutback. There's no noxious fumes. It smells strongly like oranges. Not a sweet orange juice smell, more of a bitter orange rind type smell. But not bad. 

Clean-up is messy though. It liquifies the cutback so well that you're essentially cleaning up a giant motor oil spill. I've never used Jassco, but I could see where a more gel-based remover would have the advantage here. 

All in all, I'm impressed with it. I plan on doing the rest of the floor in the spring when I can open the windows on the house. The orange smell lingers for quite a while in my tiny ranch home. Like I said, it's not a _bad_ smell.. it just gets a little sickening after a few days.


----------



## Hutchandhazel (Feb 28, 2015)

skipjack said:


> Hey... thought I would follow up and tell you I broke down and bought a jug of this stuff.
> 
> It really does work. I applied it with a sprayer and after about 15 minutes, it liquified the cutback. There's no noxious fumes. It smells strongly like oranges. Not a sweet orange juice smell, more of a bitter orange rind type smell. But not bad.
> 
> ...


Recently purchased a home and tore out basement carpet. Much glue left behind and it stinks. Hard to get up. Do you still recommend Citrus King? If it's a good smell, that would be a great benefit. Not looking for toxic chemical solution. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## ChiefSweetum (Feb 28, 2015)

*Citrus King by Citrus Depot*

Here's my two cents.

I work for a non-profit youth program. We had a couple of our troubled youths that we struggled with for almost two years. Regretfully, we eventually had to request that they not return due to constant refusal to redirect themselves from extremely negative behavior. Basically the bad apples spoiling the bunch. We have some really great kids.
Anyway, we asked the boys not to return and they weren't very happy. They decided to act out and spray paint one of the buildings we use. Now we're a non-profit and the building didn't belong to us. We were in really hot water and we were in danger of losing our rights to use the building.
Citrus Depot heard about our dilemma and they donated some of their products to us and even sent a couple of their guys from the warehouse down to help. I must admit, I didn't know anything about these types of natural industrial cleaners. What I can say is that it got that graffiti right off the wall. You couldn't even tell it was there.
Now since we had that experience, I wanted to support them back and I purchased their cleaner for personal reasons. I was truly shocked at how many mixtures they have and what all they say it works on. I used it to remove some powerful adhesive and it worked really well. No residue. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hutchandhazel (Feb 28, 2015)

Appreciate your 2 cents worth!


----------



## ChiefSweetum (Feb 28, 2015)

I found this video of their product. It's not about carpet adhesives, but it looks like they just started doing videos. Hopefully they'll have a demo up soon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G9lKOwOZyk


----------

